
Coherent Line Drawing - ssarcandy
https://github.com/SSARCandy/Coherent-Line-Drawing
======
nomel
A link to the paper, since it seems to be missing:
[http://citeseerx.ist.psu.edu/viewdoc/download?doi=10.1.1.108...](http://citeseerx.ist.psu.edu/viewdoc/download?doi=10.1.1.108.559&rep=rep1&type=pdf)

The comparison with more basic edge detect algorithms, at the end, is
interesting.

------
ttoinou
Cool. Could it be also used on video without flickering ?

~~~
ssarcandy
With GPU, I think it is possible

~~~
mrob
I don't see how GPUs are relevant. The question wasn't about real time video,
but video without flickering. I don't have the domain knowledge to answer
confidently, but the algorithm was designed to be noise-tolerant. From my own
amateur-level reading of the paper I see no reason why it shouldn't work well
with video.

------
jejones3141
Alas, I can find no build instructions. How does one build this on Linux? (I
have cmake, OpenCV and wxwidgets installed.)

~~~
lucashn

      $ mkdir build
      $ cd build
      $ cmake-gui ..
      $ make

~~~
jejones3141
Thanks; worked like a charm once I pulled in some more libraries. One thing to
tweak for Linux use: add upper-case versions of the image file extensions to
the fifth parameter of the openFileDialog call in gui.cpp, so you don't have
to rename all those image files that cameras and phones tend to give upper
case names to.

------
msarchet
This looks really interesting. I could see a business here of taking
photographs and turning them into coloring books.

~~~
evanwise
Someone beat you too it, unfortunately:
[https://www.reallycolor.com/](https://www.reallycolor.com/)

------
has2k1
I wonder if given the input and output of the algorithm, you could train some
type of deep neural net. And if successful, what the hidden layers would look
like?

------
joe_g_young
I would love this as a linocut. I want to duplicate to look that some books
use on their cover.

------
adamredwoods
Nice Wxwidgets!

~~~
pen2l
Maybe I'm missing something, but frankly I think if you're building GUI with
Python, tkinter is probably the best option. Comes with stock, is pretty
solid, and on edge-cases serves you well.

I had to create some applications with py earlier this year, I started out
with pyside but it was really heavy and kind of difficult to grok. wxwidgets I
tried as well and it didn't work (I needed mouse cursor information and use it
in a certain way to draw certain things, it was messy to do it with everything
except tkinter).

------
nixpulvis
Reminds me of playing with Photoshop as a kid.

